# oglethorpe report



## bdpost (Nov 29, 2004)

What's going on in Oglethorpe? Went out 11/19 about 9am saw two bucks chasing a doe who wanted no part of that action, would not slow down at all. Went out 11/26 untill 3pm, only saw a small doe and a yearling. the moon was so bright seemed like first light was around 6am.Took the wife out for the first time 11/28 and of course saw nothing; but it was windy and that darn moon. Found some good sign rubs and scrapes in the honey hole, I'm waiting untill the moon settles out next week. Cant wait.


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 29, 2004)

Almost zero movement at the farm all weekend.  They were everywhere Thursday afternoon and nowhere the rest of the weekend.  We did see a 7 pointer running does Thursday Evening though.  The deer are still on acorns real hard and are scattered bad.  I can't wait for them to rot(they will never eat them all) and get gone.


----------



## daygojim (Dec 2, 2004)

*No Luck in Oglethrope*

Our club has only harvested 2 doe, this season so far, last year by this time we had taken 15 deer, with 3 less members. season has been real slow and that elmoelmoelmoelmo moon seens to be shinning all the time


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 9, 2004)

*since December 2*

I've seen 16 different bucks in my part of Oglethorpe...........deer have been moving well..........smoked a nice doe yesterday evening at 4:30pm......one of 4.


----------



## AgE (Dec 9, 2004)

Things are finally picking up in my part of Oglethorpe.  In two hunts this week I've seen 16 does and 2 bucks.  The first part of the season was unbelievably slow, but things really changed for the better right at Thanksgiving.

AgE


----------



## whithunter (Dec 9, 2004)

They have been moving decent in my area also.  My dad shot a 9 pointer Saturday evening and an 11 pointer yesterday evening.  Both in food plots.  The 9 came out grunting at does.  The 11 came out all alone and started feeding.  Both bucks were really run down from the rut.  Both were killed in the evenings around 5:15.  Things have been hit or miss though.  It seems like we either don't see any or we see a bunch.


----------



## slow-man (Dec 10, 2004)

*Location*

Hey Whithunter,
Where in Oglethorpe do you hunt?  I am supposed to go with a friend in the Goosepond area.
Thanks,
Slow-man


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Dec 12, 2004)

*Dead as a doornail*

up my way around Glades area.  The farmer whom owns the land around us told me yesterday he has not see a deer in over 3 weeks in his foodplots and he has hunted every single evening.  I believe they must have moved on down to Coon Dawgs land right now as they are not any around us, but what is new, that has been the case for several years now late in the season.  What few deer we see early in year, just disappear.  Later, good luck to those in Oglethorpe who are seeing deer.


----------



## coon dawg (Dec 13, 2004)

*...............*

I hunt a tract between Sandy Cross and the Glade...........it gets REAL tough after 'bout November 20..........mainly due to the tremendous hunting pressure on the club...........18 good hunters, who HUNT..........the less wary ones are dead by mid November, the others aren't comin out till dark.......ya have to set up right on the edge of bedding areas to have a chance..........sometimes a hard thing to do.


----------



## whithunter (Dec 13, 2004)

Slow-Man,  These deer have been killed near Maxey's.  But, I also hunt in the Goosepond area.  If you get the chance to hunt "Goosepond",  I suggest you go.  The deer population is way up in that area.  It is by far the best area in Georgia I have ever hunted, as far as seeing deer consistantly.  There are also several good ones taken out of that area every year.  Where is your friends land?


----------

